# UnBelievable is now a yearling



## Getitia (Jun 13, 2011)

I had the pleasure of seeing Buckeye WCF 1 Hot UnBelievable at the Ashland show this past weekend. Denise Hardesty of MiniRock Training has done an exceptional job of training, showing and conditioning this under division filly. Here is a quick photo I snapped of her after her wins. She was a wonderful weanling - and an even more wonderful yearling.




Thanks Denise.


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Jun 13, 2011)

I had the chance to see her at the Shelbyville, Ky show. Wow she is amazing! Love Love Love that filly!


----------



## wingnut (Jun 14, 2011)

What a beautiful girl!


----------

